# Assorted Funnies



## Michael. (Apr 2, 2014)

.

Assorted Funnies.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/3x6MJcvqcT4

.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 4, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Michael. (Apr 6, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Michael. (Apr 8, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Michael. (Apr 12, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## jeff (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Apr 16, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, there is such a place.


----------

